
Insult to Injury: His Warnings About the Dangers Were Largely Ignored - scrolib
http://www.scrolib.com/2016/12/insult-injury-warnings-dangers-largely/
======
lioeters
The substance of the text has merit, but it was difficult to get through a
whole article written in ALL CAPS. It also makes it look less professional.

